# ASX Index Rebalancing



## Klogg (19 September 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking to find out when the indices on the ASX are rebalanced and where I can source the additions/removals from each. From what I've found, it usually occurs on the 21st of the month on the last day of the quarter (in this case September), with notification coming out on the 7th of the month.

I tried a few google and ASF searches, but didn't have any luck with this. Has anyone got any links/information in relation to this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skc (19 September 2013)

Klogg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to find out when the indices on the ASX are rebalanced and where I can source the additions/removals from each. From what I've found, it usually occurs on the 21st of the month on the last day of the quarter (in this case September), with notification coming out on the 7th of the month.
> 
> ...




https://www.spice-indices.com/idpfi...2013.09.06-quarta-200.pdf?force_download=true


----------



## Klogg (19 September 2013)

skc said:


> https://www.spice-indices.com/idpfi...2013.09.06-quarta-200.pdf?force_download=true




Thanks SKC, much appreciated. 

Have that bookmarked now.


----------

